# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  محاضرة في جريمة الاستيلاء على المال العام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحاضرة الإلكترونية الثامنة في المراجعة على جريمة الاستيلاء على المال العام

لطلاب الفرقة الثالثة (انتظام - انتساب - شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية)

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

العام الجامعي 2021-2022

----------


## محمود الشربينى

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع

----------

